# Fur Gang



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

Well i thought it about time that i introduced my furry gang...

In age order - (drum roll please!...)

Jet - my beautiful beautiful little girl. she came to us after being abused and abandoned and now she rules the roost!










Sky - my pure white, blue eyed deaf babe...she lives in her own wonderful world and love to watch the fireworks on bonfire night!










Leo - the only ragdoll on this planet who looks more like a greyhound! but this all just adds to his cheetah like abilities!










Chino - my little genius cat! super intelligent and a little mother hen...always looking out for the other cats and putting them first before himself...










Nico - my little beastie! he is a super sized lovable lump and so daft too...










and last but certainly not least my little miss Bella...im not quite sure how to sum her up but the words completely bonkers spring to mind! she is full of life, energy and knows what she wants and nothing less will do!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning cats...beautiful pics.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

they are stunning!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Your cats are beautiful  xxx


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

oh thank you so much...they really are my babies and believe me they are spoilt beyond belief! but i am sure you guys can relate to that!!!:wink5:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

v jealous - they are all stunners!


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Lovely pics of your gorgeous fur babies!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are just adorable though I reckon your description of Bella leaves a lot unsaid....perhaps she should have 666 tattooed somewhere....?


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! What beautiful pics of beautiful cats, thank you for sharing


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

So kind! (Hmm...I think the less said about that Crazy Bella Boo the better in some respects!) _She is sooooooooo cute though!_.

But hey...what kitties arent?!


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow they are absoloutley stunning


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely stunning cats


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

They are just stunning cats. You must be so proud of them, they are really lovely!

Izzie


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Your cats are all stunning! look forward to hearing more stories about them x


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awh thanks again guys! and believe me - there are so many more stories about this lot! They are such little characters...


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Oh my word!! they are beautiful xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aw they are gorgeous!! :001_wub:


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

They're all gorgeous! I love Sky too shes precious!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

They are all stunning :001_wub: I want Miss Bella ! :001_tt1: x


----------



## Rebecca and the pack (Jul 3, 2009)

They are all amazingly stunning!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful...


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Cute! Her steel blue eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Gorgeous cats everyone of them..


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

oh thank you so much...its so cool that others can enjoy my babies just like i do! they are totally off the wall but i wouldnt swap them for the world!


----------



## Sasha75 (Dec 20, 2008)

They are very cute.


----------



## amylou8 (Mar 3, 2009)

They are all absolutely stunning, thanks for sharing!


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

They are all gorgeous, but I especially like Chino and Nico's eyes.


----------

